# 12pm to 12am



## Lowcarbjc (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm an EA and cannot get an answer from anybody about why the referAl with regards to our work is "started/opened" at 12pm (full mid day) and "ended/closed" at 12am(full midnight). Surely the stone masons didn't start and end their work during these exact hours, what is the symbolism here? 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 5, 2013)

We don't start at high noon. Who told you this?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 5, 2013)

Sounds like that particular fraternity partied after midnight & then slept in 'til noon- not the Freemasonry with which I'm familiar. :wink:


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I don't want to give away too much about what is asked and answered in a tiled lodge between the WM and SW and JW, if what I said in my question makes no sense  at all then it's fine. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Rufus (Oct 7, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I'm an EA and cannot get an answer from anybody about why the referAl with regards to our work is "started/opened" at 12pm (full mid day) and "ended/closed" at 12am(full midnight). Surely the stone masons didn't start and end their work during these exact hours, what is the symbolism here?



Look at the tracing board first degree and ritual first degree.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 7, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> Well I don't want to give away too much about what is asked and answered in a tiled lodge between the WM and SW and JW, if what I said in my question makes no sense  at all then it's fine.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


You're question makes sense. I think you're missing something along the lines. Remember what the WM does when the SW explains the WM's duties.

I assume you're lodge opens its stated communications in the first degree?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> Well I don't want to give away too much about what is asked and answered in a tiled lodge between the WM and SW and JW, if what I said in my question makes no sense  at all then it's fine.



Time is symbolic as well as literal.  The words used at the opening and closing as symbolic of the progression of time and of the meeting being treated as a unit the way a day is treated as a unit.  All sorts of time symbolism is to be found in all three degrees once you've been through them all and have a chance to look back at them all.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I assume you're lodge opens its stated communications in the first degree?



Bro Lowcarbjc is listed as being in South Africa.  Stated meetings in the first degree seems to be the world wide standard only violated in parts of North America.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 7, 2013)

The Jews divided their days into 12 hours (and likewise nights). In their custom, mid-day was always the 6th hour (regardless of actual time based on seasons). Sun-rise was then the 0 hour and sun-set was the 12th hour. You see evidence of this when we call from and to labor. Example equinox: workers began their days at sun-rise (zero hour, 6am), refreshed at mid-day (sixth hour, high twelve, noon), and completed their day at sun-set (twelfth hour, 6pm). Our concept of "midnight" would be "low twelve". Perhaps these times vary based on jurisdiction, but this is just a historical example rather than esoteric.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you brothers for the answers. Yes I am from South Africa and the specific meetings were opened and closed in my (EA) degree. I will look into the  things you suggested. Much appreciated.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

